# Gambian Spotted-Eyed



## harryallard (Aug 26, 2008)

Can these be kept together?

i've always wanted some


----------



## Giosan (Aug 26, 2008)

I've heard from several persons they can if you put enough food of course.

Only had one, so i don't have experience.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah...kinda. I seperate the once they reach L2 and rejoin them when they reach L5...there is still some cannabilism though.


----------

